# Various CNC Projects



## RJones

Just thought I would throw some various pics out from some past projects. All were created using Vetric Aspire. 








A little something I cut out of MDF for a local interior designer. Yes, MDF I use Plumb Creek which is almost like a HDF and machines like a dream!








I did this for our Vet from Cherry








Here is an Air rifle grip from purple heart








I have this file if anyone wants it This was cut from 1/4" Birch








Yes box joints are quick and easy with a cnc!








I did this from maple for my wives uncle, I have a vid on youtube if anyone is interested.









I am a cnc geek of sorts…


----------



## oldnovice

Nice work!
What CNC do you have?

I have Aspire on my whish list to use on my Shopbot!


----------



## RJones

I have an Onsrud mate aspire is awesome!!


----------



## Mambrax

A Onsrud ???? Whohahha… I'm guessing you have a pro shop ! Nice project !


----------



## oterojl

Hello,

I like the pattern, do you have the file for it? Jr cnc hobbyist, would like the file if you offer it.

Thank You
Joe


----------



## pontic

I bet that purple heart put a strain on the cooling system; LOL. You program these your self?


----------



## gad5264

Nice work RJones


----------

